# Urdu: Do you miss your family?



## ihsaan

Hi,
How do I ask someone if they miss something/someone, when asking a woman or a man [using aap]?

Eg. Do you [often] miss your family in Pakistan?

Is the following correct? (I didn't include "in Pakistan", to make the sentence a bit easier for me):

Aap ne family ki yaad ati hai?


----------



## linguist786

You're suggestion is good. Also:

_Aapne apni family (/apne khandaan) ki kami (aksar) mehsoos hoti hai?_


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

> _Aap ne family ki yaad ati hai? _




I think there is something amiss in this sentence...

I would simply say... *Aapko aapki family yaad aati hai / yaad aa rahi hai?*

As far as the use of the word family is concerned, I think it is OK... however, khaandaan seems wrong to me (family in extended meaning), if you want to talk of the close family, the one living daily with you, parents, children, spouse, etc... then you can say *ghar waale* instead. 

As far as Linguist's suggestion is concerned...


> _Aapne apni family (/apne khandaan) ki kami (aksar) mehsoos hoti hai? _




I would rather say *Aapko aapki family ki kami mehsoos hoti hai?*

What do you think.... *Aapne* is definitely not correct in Urdu (except if you want to end the sentence with something like: ki kami mehsoos kii hai), but the use of *apni* seems odd to me here.... Though I couldn't explain why....


----------



## huhmzah

Cilquiestsuens's suggestions seem good -- just one tiny note on Urdu pronouns:

If a pronoun has already mean mentioned, any of its variants later in the sentence will be replaced by the neutral-pronoun "apna/i/e" (lit: own).

So I would just tweak *Aapko aapki family yaad aati hai / yaad aa rahi hai? *into: "âpko *apni* family (apnâ khândân / apne gharvâle) yâd âti(a/e) hai(N)?"

آپ کو اپنی فیملی (اپنا خانداں، اپنے گھروالے) یاد آتی (آتا، آتے) ہے (ہیں)؟


[Similarly when answering, you would say "Ji, mujhe *apni* family yâd âti hai." (since the pronoun "mujhe" is already present, you wouldn't write mujhe meri family yâd âti hai, because that sounds repetitive to an Urdu-ear, unless you want to emphasize something like  "I miss my family, and not yours etc]

"Kami mêhsûs hona" is a good verb to use here too, as is "


----------



## Illuminatus

I perfectly agree with huhmzah's comments and suggestions.

_Aapne_ apni family is surely wrong.

I would prefer to use _ghar waale_ instead of family/khandaan is this scenario.


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you for all the suggestions. I'll have to go trough all the comments carefully. Very helpful!


----------



## BP.

<yaad aana> would simply be to remember. I'd prefer using <yaad saTaana>. An alternative could be <kami maHsoos karna>.

Just read hamzah's post, skip the ones before it, all the other heavyweights seem to have made grammatical slips somewhere or the other.


----------



## Illuminatus

BPs suggestions seem to be good but <yaad sataana> sounds too intense to me.

Also, <yaad hona> = to remember
<yaad aana> = the meaning intended here.


----------



## BP.

You're right about yaad hona and aana. Thanks.

The really intense one is <yaad TaRpaana> eg <Tamaam shab mujay uski yaad TaRpaaTi rahee>.


----------



## Illuminatus

Not to mention it sounds ultimately Bollywood-ish!

_Mujhe raat-din bas tumhari hi yaad taDpati hai_


----------



## Faylasoof

Sometimes to me the most appealing (and also quite accurate) translation is the simplest. We don’t have to do a literal translation. The feelings in the English sentence can be expressed most simply as follows [the words in all the sentences within the parentheses below may be dropped without loosing the meaning]:

(kiya) (aapko) ghar yaad aaraha hai? 

Or even more simply:

(kiya) ghar yaad aaraha hai?
(kiya) ghar ki yaad aarahi hai?

All of the above imply one is missing the family and not the bricks and mortar! Of course one can back translate these to:

(Are you) missing home? 

A purist can say this is different from the original question but it in translations conveying the right idea is often enough, unless for some reason one has to be very precise in the translation. In that case, we can also specifically mention the word(s) for family:

(kiya) (aapko apane) ghar waale yaad aate haiN?
(kiya) (aapko apane) ghar waale yaad aarahe haiN?
(kiya) (aapko apane) ghar waalooN ki yaad aati hai?
(kiya) (aapko apane) ghar waalooN ki yaad aarahi haiN?

The use of <ghar waale> or even <khaandaan waale> sounds a bit better than the use of the word <khaandaan> by itself. The latter though correct sounds a little stilted.

<yaad karna> can also be used here, thus:

(kiya) aap apane ghar waalooN ko yaad karte / karti haiN?

[In a different context, <yaad karna> also means <to learn>]

<yaad sataana> is of course more intense and <yaad taRpaana> is really emphatic. I would only use them when intense feelings need to be expressed.


----------



## panjabigator

*Moderator Note:

Discussion of the word "family" sent to this thread: Hindi/Urdu: Khaandaan/khaanvaadah/parivaar/tabar*


----------



## Qureshpor

ihsaan said:


> Hi,
> How do I ask someone if they miss something/someone, when asking a woman or a man [using aap]?
> 
> Eg. Do you [often] miss your family in Pakistan?
> 
> Is the following correct? (I didn't include "in Pakistan", to make the sentence a bit easier for me):
> 
> Aap ne family ki yaad ati hai?




kyaa aap ko apne ghar vaaloN kii yaad sataatii hai?


----------



## marrish

Though ''missing someone'' implies both ''feeling the lack or distance to one'' and ''thinking of one's presence'' I would translate it idiomatically as ''_ay kaash kih aap mere saath hote!_'' or ''_aap kii yaad baar-baar aatii hai_'' or ''_'ba-Ghair aap ke pareshaan huuN_''.

This of course does not negate the previous contributions as these kinds of expressions reflect my present disposition, and I would wish that these expressions provide an incentive to indulge into more and better!

EDIT: I HAVE JUST NOTICED THAT THIS THREAD MAY NOT BE APPROPRIATE FOR THIS MESSAGE. IT IS ONLY ABOUT A FAMILY. I WOULD KINDLY LIKE TO REQUEST THE MODERATORS TO ALLOCATE IT TO A PROPER PLACE OR MAKE A SEPARATE THREAD OUT OF IT. THANK YOU.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ I am surprised to see Faylasoof SaaHib write "kiya" for "kyaa"?! (Post 11)


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> ^ I am surprised to see Faylasoof SaaHib write "kiya" for "kyaa"?! (Post 11)


I'm not and the ways of transliteration are deceiving. Do note that this post was some 5 years ago. What is more interesting is ''apanaa'' for '_apnaa_'.


----------



## Faylasoof

Qureshpor said:


> ^ I am surprised to see Faylasoof SaaHib write "kiya" for "kyaa"?! (Post 11)


 May I remind you that this a VERY OLD thread - long before you and others now participating joined - and at the time transliteration rules were still very unclear. In fact, _we didn't have a set of rules of how to transliterate and it is only transliteration we are talking about_! So I would give this one a rest!*

BTW, and to make it clear, many of the transliterations that quite a few of us are following now were formulated by yours truly!*! 

It should be obvious what is meant - _kyaa_ of course, as per rules set later on mostly by yours truly!


----------

